# CVA Blazer Return Program



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I called CVA to ask and see if they had any parts for a 1987 CVA Blazer. They mentioned I could trade it in.



> We no longer have the parts for your Blazer. However to keep you shooting we will exchange your Blazer for a refurbished modern inline in .50 caliber. You would need to send that rifle in to:
> 
> CVA Blazer Exchange
> 1685 Boggs Road
> ...


Does anyone have experience with this?

I assume it will be a Blackhorn (Entry), but I think it is a pretty cool thing.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If they are offering a free buckhorn I would definitely take that. Heck I might just go looking around the internet buying up all the Blazers so I can get me some buckhorns if that is the case. I much rather prefer the break action muzzys to the buckhorn, but those things still shoot just fine. Shipping is where it might not be worth buying used Blazers.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Nambaster said:


> If they are offering a free buckhorn I would definitely take that. Heck I might just go looking around the internet buying up all the Blazers so I can get me some buckhorns if that is the case. I much rather prefer the break action muzzys to the buckhorn, but those things still shoot just fine. Shipping is where it might not be worth buying used Blazers.


Is there anything special I have to do when mailing a gun?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I think you just have to fed ex it for about $40.00


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Is there anything special I have to do when mailing a gun?


 It's not a gun by federal law. Put it in a box and mail it.


----------

